# Number of points on your Licence



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

*Points on your Licence*​
Zero7469.81%100.00%200.00%32119.81%400.00%500.00%687.55%700.00%800.00%910.94%1000.00%1100.00%1200.00%More than 1210.94%Currently banned10.94%


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Was reading an article in the Sunday papers today about how speed cameras were just a money raiser bla bla bla.

It got me wondering what is the current distribution curve for points and just how many of us have been caught speeding.

So, poll for today, how many points do you have right now? Some will be due to fall off soon, others just received. But as at today what do you have?

I'll start - with a big '0' - More good luck than good planning!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And I'll follow with 0 as well 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

0

Isnt it something like 5millon drivers in the uk are 3 points from a ban?

Its something stupid like that..... check figures though


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

obviously not TT drivers.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

'Nil points'.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

3 in December 05 for crossing a solid white line on the M62/A1M/M1 junction (5 or 6 lanes). Â£60 fine, I hope they enjoy spending the cash the muppets.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A big fat round zero for for me too - never have had any 

<searches rapidly for a piece of genuine timber to touch :roll: >


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> 3 in December 05 for crossing a solid white line on the M62/A1M/M1 junction (5 or 6 lanes). Â£60 fine, I hope they enjoy spending the cash the muppets.


I have a similar offense - TS20 iirc - for crossing, with my back wheels!!!, a double white line while overtaking some git doing 30mph in a 60.

Offense December 2003 - 3pts & Â£60


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

3 points and Â£60 for *46 in a 40 *in Northampton 2 years ago. Never had points before that, in 18 years of driving.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

zero


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Zero for me too. Defo more luck than judgement!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

0 - More by luck than judgement and thanks to Origin B2.

Only ever had 3 points and that was in the days of "rep-ing" @ 40+k miles per year and I drove everywhere like theres no tomorrow, then got caught on a day when I didnt have a care in the world, and less than 4 miles from home. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Zero.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Nill, but I used to work in Northampton and had 9 then. Zero tollerance camera vans :evil:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Currently 6 - spritted driving on the M8 last year

looking at another 6 for a minute of maddness a couple of weeks back.

It looks like a ban  but only myself to blame.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Zip for me too................. 3 points the day after my 21st Birthday, vowed never again (although sometimes I've deserved some! )

Hev x


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

feck all.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Zero


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

3 for me in September 2003....oh, that's more than 4 years ago...cool...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev said:


> Zip for me too................. 3 points the day after my 21st Birthday, vowed never again (although sometimes I've deserved some! )
> 
> Hev x


hence why I've set the speed warning on both cars now 

oh..and 3 points for me from 2005


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Zip for me too................. 3 points the day after my 21st Birthday, vowed never again (although sometimes I've deserved some! )
> 
> Hev x


I've seen you drive, Hev. You're either very lucky or you've got some REALLY good connections. :lol: :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

3 points and Â£60 SP50 for 91 on the motoway at Tebay services, May 2005

9 points in 20yrs driving


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Zip for me too................. 3 points the day after my 21st Birthday, vowed never again (although sometimes I've deserved some! )
> ...


Now now thats not very nice :roll: :roll: I dont think it counts if your wheels aren't touching the ground :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

0 for me. But god help somebody if this poll has jinx'ed me.
Why is there never a tree when you need one. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ahem!!!










Hev x


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

A shameful 6 for me, on one sitting. Lucky, regretful and angry all at the same time!!!

joe


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

What is it with Northampton, *NOT PROUD ONE LITTLE BIT*got caught doing 128 in a 60, got 3 points sp60 and Â£60 fine, then got caught by a camera 50 in a 40 (used to be a 70) 3 points sp 30 Â£60 fine, went to caught, camera was hiding behind a bush, both lots of points gone now, then 110 in a 70, 3 points, sp30 9lucky, not going to say anything) Â£60 fine, the moral of the story is to be caught by a human who can take things into consideration when a money bank, sorry mean money camera, doh, sorry, speed camera bank, you get the jist can't, the pissed bloke on drugs in a stolen car speeding through a camera, wow that stops crime etc..


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I haven't got any, nor have I had any. Not because I drive slowly, but because I pay a lot of attention to where these speed cameras are. Hope I'm not tempting fate by saying this.

The reality is, unless you are unlucky, it's the non-attentive, slower drivers who will get more points because they simply don't look out for speed cameras - it's the drivers we all hate, who do 40 mph wherever they are.

Don't get me wrong, I hate speed cameras as a means of enforcing speed limits, but I would happily see one in my village where tossers ignore the 30mph limit all the time.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

None for me, have no idea how but I would like to thank Road Angel for all it's help over the years


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What licence?


----------



## delboytuk (Jun 24, 2007)

Big round 0 for me....touch wood


----------

